# Anyone hitting the reservoirs?



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

With all the Walleye & White Bass run chat- haven't seen anything about the reservoirs. Anyone been out fishing them? (Delta, Fostoria, Norwalk, Clyde, Findlay, etc etc...?)

I used to love to fish Fostoria for Crappies, haven't done it though in quite some time.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

My Dad hit Findlay #2 from the boat and got nothing. He usually does good there. He's also hot N. Baltimore from shore and nothing. I haven't heard of any nite walleye/saugeye bite locally yet.


----------



## eazyE (Apr 29, 2006)

I tried Fostoria numbers 6 and 3 today. Nothin out of 6... Two small crappies, a bullhead, and a trout out of 3 between myself and a buddy. I'm hopin the crappie start pickin up around here soon.


----------



## Xlch721 (May 1, 2007)

I got 10 Saugeye about 2 weeks ago over at McComb #2 but its been slow ever since then.Last night I took my kid over to Fostoria #5 and she caught a couple smallmouths a largemouth and a couple of perch but I basically got skunked 2 small bluegills. I am thinking about taking my boat over there next time.One of the guys I work with said they were getting some nice walleyes in deeper water.Findlays reservoirs have not been all that great the last couple of years for me I used to get alot of walleye there years ago.


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Hit Norwalk with the kids Saturday....Gills bighting pretty good. Saw one Catfish taken also.


----------



## dante322 (Jun 7, 2006)

my father in law and i hit clearfork on friday, we caught 13 crappie, 2 largemouth, 2 white bass, 8 perch and 2 bluegills. not all of them were keepers but we still came home with 16 on the stringer.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Lima City Resavoirs are starting to get good, just need some warm stable weather.


----------



## fishcoffin (Nov 10, 2004)

went to green springs yesterday caught 2 crappie bot in 18ft of water nothin close to shore. 

Troll out way back in and had bout 5-6 hits but no real takers.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Xlch721 said:


> I got 10 Saugeye about 2 weeks ago over at McComb #2 but its been slow ever since then.Last night I took my kid over to Fostoria #5 and she caught a couple smallmouths a largemouth and a couple of perch but I basically got skunked 2 small bluegills. I am thinking about taking my boat over there next time.One of the guys I work with said they were getting some nice walleyes in deeper water.Findlays reservoirs have not been all that great the last couple of years for me I used to get alot of walleye there years ago.


Were you fishing from a boat or from shore at McComb? Casting, live bait,etc.? Decent fish? I am fishing McComb more and more every year and I am liking it. There does seem to be a lack of info on McComb however. The DNR manages it but I have yet to see them give any info on it. I do know the 'gill bite can be awsome if you time it right. If the weather holds I may have to make a trip up there.


----------



## Xlch721 (May 1, 2007)

davycrockett said:


> Were you fishing from a boat or from shore at McComb? Casting, live bait,etc.? Decent fish? I am fishing McComb more and more every year and I am liking it. There does seem to be a lack of info on McComb however. The DNR manages it but I have yet to see them give any info on it. I do know the 'gill bite can be awsome if you time it right. If the weather holds I may have to make a trip up there.


I was on the shore casting jigs and a twister tail down the banks. All of the Saugeye that I have caught so far this year have been between 17 and 20 inches long. I have taken my boat out there several times but have not caught a thing in it. I got a six pounder out of there last year and I lost one bigger than that in the same day but I still got my limit that day. I was out there on Sunday and this one guy said the him and his friend got ten of them in two hours. The DNR does not give out any info about the place but I know some people that work for the city. 
If you have been going there lot the last couple of years I have probably ran into you at some point. I have a very rough looking blue Dodge Dakota and I always park on top of the reservoir. I am out there alot and have met some really great people over the years. I ran into this forum on accident and have lurked around for about a year and finally decided to join.


----------



## PERCHPOOP (Dec 30, 2005)

may not be the right place for this . but east harbor has a kids only derby may 13 till 2 pm . adults can fish with them after that. state stocked trout and plenty of them at that. take your kid or kids there if ya don't know a farm pond to take em to . anyway goodluck to whoever tries. fun free fish . ps thats east harbor state park


----------



## Xlch721 (May 1, 2007)

I went to Findlay Reservoirs last night with a friend of mine and we got five walleyes trolling along the bank. All of the fish were 17 inches and up with the biggest fish being 24 inches.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

I've been fishing Van Wert #1 almost daily for the last week and a half, mostly just during my lunch hour. Last week when the wind was stronger, I had decent luck fishing from the wind-blown side casting a nightcrawler 4-6' deep below a slip bobber and letting it drift back. I caught 5 trout and a couple of bass doing this. Doesn't seem as effective when there's no wind. Yesterday I caught a couple of crappies and lost one at lunch time. I also lost something else that was big enough to pull some line against my drag, but I never saw it  :B . I took the family back last night and my wife and I managed 9 crappies near the bank on minnows fished about 4 feet deep. It was fun, but only one was big enough to think about keeping, so it ended up going back in.


----------



## dante322 (Jun 7, 2006)

dad and i hit clearfork today and got 46 crappie.
i think they may be starting to bite


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Anyone seen any crappies come out of Findlays big reservoir yet.....should be about time.....! I always seem to get the word just as they are ending.....I will give it a shot mid week and report back here.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I fished the shores of the Findlay res II on Friday and Sunday evenings. I fished it out of a boat on Saturday Evening. 
Friday Evening 1 - 1 1/2 hours fished yellow roostertail off the windbeaten side and two of us landed around 15 Big (15") White Bass loaded with eggs, 1 14" Smallmouth, 1 8" White Crappie.

Saturday 4 hours in Boat Drifting floating jig and crawler, windy as heck. 
5- channel cats around 1 pound

Sunday evening 1 hour off windward shore again yellow roostertail, 2 guys, 1 8" white crappie. 

Kind of sucks but a normal weekend of Findlay res fishen.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

There has been a furious crappie bite the last few years about this time of spring, last year it was on the east side when I was there, evening, and the method was a 1/4- 1/8th oz chartruse jig. Buckets full of thick 10" specks a couple of nights, just wondered if it had started yet....thanks for the report weekender


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Still fishing Van Wert at lunch time. I usually inhale my lunch and get about 45 minutes of fishing in. About a week and a half ago, I switched over to #2. The first day, I was still fishing the night crawler/slip bobber rig and I caught two smallies (biggest was 2lbs) and a crappie (12 1/2" :B ). More recently, the crappies have been hitting well on 2 or 3" white or chartreuse twister tails on 1/8 oz. jig heads. Wednesday I caught 13 during lunch, yesterday I caught 25 during lunch. I couldn't take it, so I took some time off at the end of the day and went back. I only caught 5 crappies (biggest 10"), but managed a nice 2 lb. saugeye. I believe I lost another saugeye, but never saw it. It fought hard and stayed down, just like the first one did. Crappies didn't bite so well today at lunch time, but hopefully they'll pick back up. Only problem is, most of them are so small that they're probably not worth cleaning... 

BTW, all of the fish mentioned above were caught on the west 1/2 of the north side of VW #2 with the wind generally out of the south our southwest. I'm really looking forward to going back either early or late to see if I can get into a few more of those saugeye. They're pretty fish, a blast to catch, and should be great in the frying pan as well! :F


----------



## hshawn31 (May 3, 2005)

dont fish delta reservoir. it still sucks. Wind is 50 m.p.h no matter where you are and caught nothing. Have heard of noone catching anything this year


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

i hit fostoria number 5 last friday and managed 15 channels 4 saugeye 2 keepers a 15 inch and a 17 incher and 4 crappie 2 of which were slabs a 12 and 3/4 and an 11 and 3/4 so i had a great outing trolling the shoreline in my boat with a jointed shad rap and a worm harness with a 1/4 oz slip weight.


----------



## fishcoffin (Nov 10, 2004)

fshnfreak said:


> i hit fostoria number 5 last friday and managed 15 channels 4 saugeye 2 keepers a 15 inch and a 17 incher and 4 crappie 2 of which were slabs a 12 and 3/4 and an 11 and 3/4 so i had a great outing trolling the shoreline in my boat with a jointed shad rap and a worm harness with a 1/4 oz slip weight.


Do you know what the water temp was?


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

no unfortunately i dont lol my wonderful depth finder has that option but it doesnt work all the time and it wasnt working friday at all.


----------



## hshawn31 (May 3, 2005)

i went to the wauseon res this morning through about 1 p.m got 2 bluegill, and 2 large channel cats that i kept. the biggest was 4 1/2 lbs. the smaller was 2 lbs. Then went to harrison lake and got 2 small cats and 2 bluegill...nothing worth keeping. The lake was packed with people but the reservoir was just about empty


----------



## tcfootball61 (Mar 14, 2007)

Anybody every do any trolling on the findlay res? I want to do it but not sure what to use of where to start? Where are most of the eyes caught? Any help would be great. Thxs all


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

The crappies have really slowed down, but last Friday during a late lunch I caught a nice 2.5 pound smallie out of Van Wert #2. What a blast! Caught it on a 3" black twister tail on a 1/8 oz. Roadrunner head fished relatively close to the bank. Today I fished a 3" white twister tail on a 1/8 oz. head along the north bank and caught two saugeyes (16" and 18"), again during my lunch hour. I just cast out, count it down to 8 or 10 and reel back with a steady retrieve. This is the second time I have caught saugeye using this method. Can this be expected to produce consistently? Should I be fishing even deeper? (I think the depth is probably 12-15 feet). Is there something else I should be doing to increase my odds, such as cranks or blade baits? Also, I've been thinking that dusk and later would be the more ideal time to target saugeyes if I can find the time. Is this a good idea?


----------



## tweeter112 (Jun 8, 2007)

Anyone know findlay res. water tem. ?


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Last weekend it was 75 surface temp on my fish finder


----------



## eazyE (Apr 29, 2006)

anyone been out on the res. in Van Buren lately? I'm thinkin bout tryin there this weekend for crappie. Think it's too late for them?


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

What you are doing will work, but i would try a 3 inch.chartruse twister, on a 1/8 jig head, 6 pound line, lett it sink to the bottom, and start a slow retrieve. This is how we fish the Lima area resavoirs, and we do pretty good.
Also fish the bank where the wind is blowing into, seems like the stronger the wind the better they bite. Just walk the bank untill you find them.
GOOD LUCK


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Mike,

My experience so far has also proven that the downwind shoreline is normally better. One day last week when we had a fairly strong wind out of the south-southeast, I caught 6 or 8 crappies and 4 smallmouth during lunch time, fishing a twister tail jig around the mud line that had formed 8-10 feet out from the bank due to the pounding waves.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone fish Raccoon Creek Reservoir in Clyde? I haven't been over there in some time but I used to do very well fishing it from the south shore.


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

hey Xlch 721 i'm thinking on fishing McComb res. i live in Toledo can you give me directions on how to get there? any help would be great thanks Larry


----------



## cherrell136 (May 5, 2005)

If you do not get directions, please let me know.


----------



## Xlch721 (May 1, 2007)

walleyehunter said:


> hey Xlch 721 i'm thinking on fishing McComb res. i live in Toledo can you give me directions on how to get there? any help would be great thanks Larry


Take 75 south to the 224 exit turn right take 224 to 186 make a right. When you come into McComb there will be a bait shop on the right. The park entrance is just after the bait shop (The Bait shops drive is next to the entrance).Last but not least go all the way to the back of the park and up the hill your there. Have fun.


----------

